# Resistencia fusible en una fuente HP.



## Elektro90 (Abr 29, 2018)

Estoy reparando una Fuente de poder HP, y encontré una resistencia  AZUL que tiene una banda rosada.. Que valor tiene esta resistencia???
Parece rosada.. pero si lo considero naranja seria naranja negro verde y dorado y seria igual a 3Mohms.. Esta bien?=
Esta conectada a un diodo D4 el cual esta en corto..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2018)

Yo sacaria la resistencia y miraria las bandas por el lado de abajo...parece que por arriba esta "desteñida".
Rosado no es un color valido para ningun estandar y tal vez sea marron decolorado y la resistencia sea de 1 Mohm.


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 29, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo sacaria la resistencia y miraria las bandas por el lado de abajo...parece que por arriba esta "desteñida".
> Rosado no es un color valido para ningun estandar y tal vez sea marron decolorado y la resistencia sea de 1 Mohm.


Hola y que me dices del valor de la resistencia verde que esta a la derecha???
Amarillo -violeta -dorado -dorado- blanco..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

4,7 Ohms 0.05%

Las resistencias o resistores, codigo de colores.


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 29, 2018)

Okay, entiendo que si algunas de las BANDAS es de color dorado o plata NO se considera/toma encuenta,  pero si aparece en el multiplicador SI .. Bueno la resistencia verde efectivamente esta abierta,  la resistencia Azul mide 3Mohms (esta bien) el color es naranja no rosado, y el diodo D4 esta abierto.. Los voy a reemplazar y aviso el resultado


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Las bandas indican la tolerancia en el caso de ser 4 en total, dorado 5% plateado 10% pero cuando llevan 2 bandas de colr una plateada y una dorada trata de resistencias de menos de 1 ohm, la platedada indica divisón por 10 y la dorada tolerancia del 5% por eso viloeta negro= 47 / 10(plateado)0.47 ohm
La que tenes puede ser naranja ya que el valor 3 y sus multiplos existen en la serie E-24, solo que aquí en Argentina no se venden querido coterraneo

Te adjunto un pdf donde figuran los valores normalizados para las distinas series.
Aquí se utilizan los llamados valores preferidos, lo que implica que se toma de la E-24 los valores de la E-12 asi estos al 5%


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 29, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 4,7 Ohms 0.05%





pandacba dijo:


> viloeta negro= 47 / 10(plateado)0.47 ohm


La resistencia verde yo creo que es de 4,7 ohms y 5% (codigo de colores de 4 bandas) ya que es el único que admite una banda dorada en la tercera banda. No 0,05% como dice 2M ni 0,47 ohms como dice pandacba.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Si es 4.7ohm  porque e plateado dorado, 47/10=4.7
si fuera dorado dorado si seria 0.47 porque alli divide por 100
Pero la tolerancia es el 5%, no es que uno diga mal, es un error de tipeo(como si la mayoría escribiera bien o nunca se equivocan)


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 29, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si es 4.7ohm  porque e plateado dorado, 47/10=4.7
> si fuera dorado dorado si seria 0.47 porque alli divide por 100
> Pero la tolerancia es el 5%, no es que uno diga mal, es un error de tipeo(como si la mayoría escribiera bien o nunca se equivocan)


Claro que todos nos equivocamos (yo me vivo equivocando, y por eso soy parte de este foro, para aprender más y dar mi escaso conocimiento a quien le sirva), la idea es que entre todos demos una respuesta lo mas exacta y precisa posible, y es por eso que entre todos armamos el conocimientos, para llegar a la verdad de lo que se busca.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2018)

Totalmente de acuerdo y eso es bueno, solo me refiero a la forma, vos fijate que yo también me di cuenta lo que puso Due, y me dije, clásico error, por eso puse lo que puse, como escribo al tacto si no releo todo a veces se producen errores que si los veo los corrigo  o lo elimino según sea necesario
Apoyo, en aras de todos, que lo que ponemos tenga lo menos errores posible, sobre todo por aquellos que se inician


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 30, 2018)

Justamente este tipo de resitencias aunque parece facil deducir su valor en realidad no lo es, y quiero de una vez resolver/ entender con su ayuda, entonces me pregunto:
Lo primero y mas IMPORTANTE es
1)  Cuantas  BANDAS realmente tiene la resistencia verde ???
Visualmente veo 5 BANDAS: AMARILLO-VIOLETA-DORADO-DORADO-GRIS CLARO.

Si considero las 5 bandas, seria Amarillo>4, violeta >7, dorado>*NULO*,  dorado=multiplicador= X0.1,  gris=tolerancia=0.05%, entonces el valor de la resistencia verder seria 47x0.1= *4,7ohms 0.05 %*

Si considero 4 bandas, Amarillo>4, violeta>7, dorado=multiplicador=X0.1, dorado=tolerancia=5% y  gris claro=NULO, entonces la resistencia seria 47x0.1=4,7ohms 5%

Lo que me llama la atencion es que *juanma2468 *dice que si es Amarillo, violeta dorado dorado gris multiplicaria 2 veces x 0.1
osea 47x0.1x01 entonces en ese caso la resistencia seria *0.47ohms* 0.05%

Cual es lo correcto??
Le adjunto una foto mas clara



Segun el cuadro de colores  la banda 1 2, 3 pueden ser Nulos si toman el color dorado o plata, la banda tolerancia pueder ser nula si toma el color blanco..  La verdad hay muchas maneras de interpretar


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 30, 2018)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Lo que me llama la atencion es que *@juanma2468 *dice que si es Amarillo, violeta dorado dorado gris multiplicaria 2 veces x 0.1
> osea 47x0.1x01 entonces en ese caso la resistencia seria *0.47ohms* 0.05%





juanma2468 dijo:


> La resistencia verde yo creo que es de 4,7 ohms y 5% (codigo de colores de 4 bandas) ya que es el único que admite una banda dorada en la tercera banda. No 0,05% como dice 2M ni 0,47 ohms como dice pandacba.


Yo dije que consideraba las 2 primeras bandas como numeros, o sea 47, la tercera banda como multiplicador, o sea 0,1 y la cuarta banda la tolerancia que es de 5%, dando asi una resistencia de R = 47 x 0,1 = 4,7 ohms y 5%.


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 30, 2018)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Yo dije que consideraba las 2 primeras bandas como numeros, o sea 47, la tercera banda como multiplicador, o sea 0,1 y la cuarta banda la tolerancia que es de 5%, dando asi una resistencia de R = 47 x 0,1 = 4,7 ohms y 5%.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166583


Claro considerando 4 bandas da ese resultado, y esa QUINTA BANDA color blanco o gris claro que significa, por que esta ahi??? Igualmentepienso que no puede existir dorado o plata en la banda de NUMEROS, aunque si ves el grafico en el caso que dorado o plata este en numero su valor es nulo/vacio/sin valor..


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 30, 2018)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Claro considerando 4 bandas da ese resultado, y esa QUINTA BANDA color blanco o gris claro que significa, por que esta ahi??? Igualmentepienso que no puede existir dorado o plata en la banda de NUMEROS, aunque si ves el grafico en el caso que dorado o plata este en numero su valor es nulo/vacio/sin valor..


No es nulo, vacio o sin valor, simplemente en la tercer banda el color dorado no representa ningun número, solo un multiplicador (0,1). Esa tercera banda (tercer columna) es para las resistencias de 5 bandas, donde las 3 primeras bandas representan numeros, la cuarta el factor multiplicador y la quinta la tolerancia. Si te fijas en las resistencias de 5 bandas la tercer columna que corresponde al tercer numero, no tiene sentido que el color dorado y plateado tengan un valor, por eso está vacio. En las resistencias de 4 bandas, las columnas que tenes que tener en cuenta son las 2 primeras, la cuarta (multiplicador) y la quinta (tolerancia). No se porque esa resistencia tiene pintada la banda blanca/gris al final, pero de seguro no es por el 0,05%, ya que de ser asi, la primer banda dorada (tercer banda de la resistencia) no tiene sentido de aplicación en la tabla adjunta.


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola
Bueno, encontre un diodo abierto T2D 97, investigando un poco en la WEB sus equivalentres son  ST02D-170,  ST02D-200,  ST02D-82 - 200W
leyendo su datasheet son diodos trankiller (diodos zener /diodos de proteccion)   todos son de 200W y 600V reverse maximo,  los numeros 170, 200 y 82 representan al voltaje breakdown o inicio.. Entonces el T2D-97 seria un zener de 97V, 200W
Conocen algun equivalente comercial?????


----------



## Elektro90 (Abr 30, 2018)

Update.. Investigando, y verificando el IC TNY278PN veo y concluyo que el  T2D 97 es un diodo TVS bidireccional, por ende que mida abierta es completamente normal aunque unas de las patas que va hacia la resistencia verde abierta esta negra.
Revise otros componentes asociados y estan bien, por si acaso voy a revisar/cambiar los 2 condensadores chicos cerca al IC

El  T2D 97 es similar a este http://www.shindengen.co.jp/product/semi/datasheet/U180_ST02D-82.pdf,  y segun el ejemplo del circuito con el TNY278PN el diodo P6KE150A  y el diodo 1N4007GP  forman un diodo TVS bidireccional (T2D 97)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2018)

El TNY278, no es un diodo es un CI, es el conversor de energía





Lee el pdf  que dejo
Al zener podes hubicarlo en esta biblioteca del foro
Te pongo el enlace directo a los zener  Manuales National, Rca, Texas, etc/ Diodos Zener


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2018)

Las posiblidades son:
2 doradas el primer dorado es un divisor por 10 el segundo dorado tolerancia5%
2 plateadas el primer plateado es un divisor por 100 y el segundo plateado tolerancia 10%
1 plateada y una dorada, plateada divisor por 100, dorado tolerancia del 5%
1 dorada y una plateada, dorada divisor por 10, plateada tolerancia del 10%


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Las posiblidades son:
> 2 doradas el primer dorado es un divisor por 10 el segundo dorado tolerancia5%
> 2 plateadas el primer plateado es un divisor por 100 y el segundo plateado tolerancia 10%
> 1 plateada y una dorada, plateada divisor por 100, dorado tolerancia del 5%
> 1 dorada y una plateada, dorada divisor por 10, plateada tolerancia del 10%


Si, muy bien, en mi caso es dorado-dorado como puedes apreciar pero en este caso lo mas LOGICO es considerar solo 4 bandas, dejando nulo la quinta=blanco o gris claro!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Esa quinta banda gris es la precisón que es del 0.05%


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El TNY278, no es un diodo es un CI, es el conversor de energía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpa, no se si me exprese mal, pero yo dije que el  TNY278 es un IC, y ayudanme del diagrama de su datasheet como que esta arriba, deduci que el componente con codigo *T2D 97 *es un diodo TVS bidireccional. En el diagrama esta representado mediante 2 diodos= >> el diodo P6KE150A y el diodo 1N4007GP, ya que si buscas el datasheet del T2D 97 no hay. Los  diodos tvs bidireccionales son como este ejemplo, al principio pense que era un diodo convencional unidirecciona pero investigando me entere que es un diodo doble tvs, por eso marca abierto!

http://www.shindengen.co.jp/product/semi/datasheet/U180_ST02D-82.pdf




Ah, una pregunta. Con respecto a la resistencia verde de 4.7ohms, en mi reciclaje solo he encontrado resistencias de 2.2ohms y 7.2ohms del mismo wattiage. Si no estoy equivacado, estos son resistencias fusibles (una pata esta conectada al Condensador de 400V, la otra al IC TNY278 y el diodo TVS).Crees que sera un buen reemplazo?? Sino tendre que ir a comprar!!

Saludos!!


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esa quinta banda gris es la precisón que es del 0.05%


Precision =tolerancia?? Si fuera asi no podrian haber 2 bandas doradas seguidas.. Al menos eso entendi de los demas!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Elektro90 dijo:


> Hola y que me dices del valor de la resistencia verde que esta a la derecha???
> Amarillo -violeta -dorado -dorado- blanco..


 
Y cuanto mide a tester ?


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2018)

Tras la tolerancia suele están el factor térmico.


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cuanto mide a tester ?


Esta abierta...  Esta conectada al condensador grande de 400V, y al IC TNY278 y tambien al trafo del standby!! como puede ver en la imagen de arriba.. Adivino que es una resistencia fusible... Tengo resistencia 2.2ohms y 7.2ohms. cual seria mejor??? o comprar otro igual

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 1, 2018



Scooter dijo:


> Tras la tolerancia suele están el factor térmico.


Si las de 6 bandas tienen ese coeficiente de temperatura, pero no es el caso..Este tiene 5 bandas!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

amarillo > 4
violeta > 7
dorado *0,1
dorado *0,1

 47 * 0,1 * 0,1 = *0,47 Ohms *

 gris > 0.05% 

Ponele la que sea de bajo valor *y lámpara serie !!!!! *para probarla


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Ésto es de la misma fuente ?


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ésto es de la misma fuente ?


Sii


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> amarillo > 4
> violeta > 7
> dorado *0,1
> dorado *0,1
> ...


Interesante!!! Vos SI consideras las 5 bandas y multiplicas *2 veces *0.1*.  Eso esta documentado, algun documento para leer dicha teoria???  Tambien me decia a mi mismo, los fabricantes en vano  no van a colocar la banda gris al final... Es importante saber esto ya que entre 0.47ohm y 4.7ohm  hay una regular diferencia...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Y vas a hacer un tema para cada componente o duda ?


----------



## juanma2468 (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y cuanto mide a tester ?


No importa lo que el tester marque, eso no pude dar idea de la tolerancia, puede ser del 5% y medir 4,69ohms. Por otro lado dudo que la pueda medir y cito 





Elektro90 dijo:


> Bueno la resistencia verde efectivamente esta abierta


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Mirá no hay ningún código documentado de dos bandas seguidas doradas dentro de 5 bandas.

Entonces o no vale nada y la pusieron de más de gusto o si vale ?

Según códigode 6 colores el segundo dorado sería 5% y el gris el tema de la temperatura . . .

Raspá la pintura y medila en dos partes


----------



## juanma2468 (May 1, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> amarillo > 4
> violeta > 7
> dorado *0,1
> dorado *0,1
> ...


Pero para que van a usar 2 veces la banda dorada si con la plateada ya logran el 0,01, nunca vi que hagan uso de repetir 2 veces la banda para establecer un factor de multiplicidad. Ademas en ningun lado se especifica que puede haber una banda repetida para el factor de multiplicidad.

Nunca pense que el código de colores diera tanto de que hablar jaja


----------



## Elektro90 (May 1, 2018)

Gracias* juanma2468 *y a los demas, al final pude comprender que se trata de resistencias fusibles de 5 bandas cuyo codigo de colores VARIA un poquito. Efectivamente es una resistencia de 4.7ohm 5%.. Asimismo, hay resistencias fusibles de 5 bandas donde no se indica la tolerancia.




Finalmente, quiero agregar que la 5ta Banda puede ser Negro como en este ejemplo.


Fuente>
http://www.synton.com.tw/upload/product/65/pdf2.pdf


----------



## Elektro90 (May 3, 2018)

Hola amigos, reemplace la resitencia por una de igual valor 4.7ohms, asumi que el diodo doble tvs esta bien..solde todo bien..Al colocarle una lampare en serie el foco/bombillo se enciende, luego desolde el condensador grandazo, el puente de diodos, algunos otros diodos y todos estan bien.. En placa medi todos los transistores de potencia que estan en el disipador primario y no hay corto evidente..
Lo que me llama la atencion es esta resitencia verde  blanco- marron-blanco-dorado-verde.. al medirla me marca 00.0 ohms.. en la serigrafia dice R5.. Lo desolde y sigue marcando un 0 total. Hasta donde yo se un chino estaba regalando $1 00 000 al quien encuentre una resistencia en corto.. Dicha resistencia va conectada desde el - del puente de diodos al - del condensador grande!
Segun el codigo de colores esa resistencia verde es>
Blanco--9
Marron--1
Blanco--9
Dorado- x0.1
Verde-0.5%
91.9ohms
Update.. Acabo de medir con mi otro multimetro, y mide 0.5ohms..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Juntá las puntas del tester , lee el valor que indique , medí la resistencia fusible , restale el valor anteriormente medido.


----------



## Elektro90 (May 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Juntá las puntas del tester , lee el valor que indique , medí la resistencia fusible , restale el valor anteriormente medido.


Con multimetro A
Jutando las puntas 0.0ohms, midiendo la resitencia 0.0ohms
Con multimetro B
Juntando las puntas 0.5ohms, midiendo la resitencia 0.4ohms


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Digamos que muy muy cercana a cero


----------



## juanma2468 (May 3, 2018)

Pues si te marca casi cero y debe medir como bien mencionas 91,9ohms (Por cierto que valor más raro), entonces cambiala por una de valor similar, dudo que puedas encontrar una igual, el valor más próximo con 5% es la de 91 ohms, pero también es difícil de encontrar, valores estándar son 82 y 100 ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Ummm , las resistencias en general "se desvalorizan aumentando de valor", valga la controversia


----------

